# Freestyle??



## teej (Aug 10, 2008)

I just heard from someone ranked in "American Freestyle Kenpo".
What the heck is American Freestyle Kenpo?

I asked this person that question and the answer I got was "we basically do the same techniques that you do"? So, what the heck does that mean?

Teej


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 10, 2008)

teej said:


> I just heard from someone ranked in "American Freestyle Kenpo".
> What the heck is American Freestyle Kenpo?
> 
> I asked this person that question and the answer I got was "we basically do the same techniques that you do"? So, what the heck does that mean?
> ...


I'm going to make a guess. Given that all the self defense techs are right there in the offensive techs, I'm guessing the offensive nature of the defensive techs are pushed, meaning the foot maneuvers are the bread and butter.
Sean


----------



## arnisador (Aug 10, 2008)

Probably they're using a variation of the American Freestyle Karate name that some people started using in the 70s when point-sparring was popular.


----------

